# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dystonie patienten zijn geen bekkentrekkers

## FRANCOIS580

*Wetenschappers zoeken al lang naar de aanpak van dystonie, een motorische aandoening die steeds meer slachtoffers maakt. Vele buitenstaanders zijn van oordeel dat dystonie niet méér is dan het uiten van zenuwtics, maar niets is minder waar. Patiënten die lijden aan deze aandoening worden geconfronteerd met samentrekkingen van spieren of van verschillende spiergroepen, gecombineerd met herhaalde bewegingen.* 
﻿ 

*(Francois580)*
﻿

Bij sommige patiënten manifesteert zich dit door het aannemen van een en onnatuurlijke stand van één bepaald lichaamsdeel. In tegenstellingen met met al diegenen die 'zenuwtics' vertonen, kunnen patiënten met dystonie hun spiersamentrekkingen onmogelijk zélf onderdrukken. 
Wat is dystonie, hoe herken je de symptomen van deze neurologische aandoening en op welke manier wordt deze behandeld? 
Vraag hierbij is uiteraard of het hier een lichamelijke stoornis betreft, of het gaat om een stoornis op het neurologische vlak? Deze vraag is moeilijker te beantwoorden dan het op het eerste gezicht lijkt. Er zijn immers verschillende vormen van deze aandoening waartegen tot hiertoe weinig geneesmiddelen bestand waren. Daar lijkt nu gelukkig verandering in te komen.


*Botox en spierontspanners*


Inderdaad, nadat tal van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken uitwezen dat men door het gebruik van botox deze vervelende aandoening onder controle kon krijgen, worden steeds meer dystoniepatiënten hiermee geholpen. Botox is bij het grote publiek vooral bekend als hét middel tegen huidveroudering, ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes en er looopt nu ook doorgedreven onderzoek naar de doeltreffendheid van botox tegen aderverkalking, blaasontsekingen en zelfs kanker. Botulinetoxine is een veilige en effectieve behandeling op basis van eiwit. Kinderen, hebben baat bij het gebruik van dopaminergicum, en ook de klassieke spierontspanners kunnen de symptomen van dystonie verzachten. 


*Dystonie is een motosrische stoornis*﻿ 


﻿Na jarenlange onderzoeken is het voor wetenschappers duidelijk dat de oorzaak van dystonie moet gezocht worden bij een neurologische aandoening. Dystonie is een ernstige motorische stoornis, met aanhoudende contracties van spieren of van spiergroepen, in combinatie met herhaalde bewegingen. In sommige gevallen kunnen één of zelfs meerdere lichaamsdelen een onnatuurlijke stand aannemen, en daar hebben deze patiënten niet de minste invloed op.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...zijn-geen.html

----------

